
Scoble: Dear Jeff Bezos (one-week Kindle review)  - nickb
http://scobleizer.com/2007/11/25/dear-jeff-bezos-one-week-kindle-review/
======
olefoo
Whoever designed this thing has at the very least shown that they can finish
and ship a complex product; which is more valuable than anything Scoble has
done.

I doubt that Amazon will fire anyone from the Kindle team, and quite frankly
they shouldn't, this is a first generation product that is still trying to
find it's market. This is the portable reader/personal slate equivalent of the
TRS-80. It's ugly and some of it's features are a pain in the ass, and the
only way to find out what works and what doesn't is to throw it out there and
see what people complain about.

Which I guess is one of Scoble's strengths.

I suspect the Kindle team think their product could have benefited from
another year of development and that crucial features were cut from the
schedule and that the BOM was more costly than they thought, and I'm
interested in seeing what version two looks like.

------
nkohari
Dear Robert Scoble, please stop being the Paris Hilton of the blog world and
do something relevant.

Although, I will say that the Kindle misses the mark. Too expensive and not
open enough.

------
chaostheory
Not surprisingly the firm that designed this, <http://www.wolffolins.com/>,
also designed the butt ugly 2012 Olympics Logo - <http://www.london2012.com/>

------
altano
Anyone care to count the number of times he said _fired_ in that video?

------
Tichy
That was the first Scoble video I have watched, and I thought it was kind of
fun. I think he was speaking for most of us.

